# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Jaguar Carpet Breeders

## blackcrystal22

This season I'm either going to get 1 or 2 ball morphs, or I'm going to get a Jaguar Carpet python.
Now, I don't know a ton about these guys, so if you have an unusual information on their requirements let me know.

Does anyone know any good breeders on these guys? What's the going price for them?

Thanks a lot!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Here are a few breeders

Will Bird - http://ectotherms.accountsupport.com/

Will Leary - http://www.reptilicusreptiles.net/index.html

Andrew Hare - http://www.reptilesbyah.com/rbah-cms/

And The Urban Python http://www.theurbanpython.com/coasta...ollection.html

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (09-08-2009)

----------


## mainbutter

a note on jags: they are reaching that period in a morph's history where they are widespread enough to be mass produced and wholesaled.. so there are very nice jags out there and there are not-so-nice jags out there.. Prices are completely dictated by what grade they are.  A grade jags can be pretty pricey still, but C and D grades are dropping in price, I've seen $350 and lower for those.

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (09-08-2009)

----------


## blackcrystal22

Let me clarify a little bit.
Though I am looking at Jags, I am not necessarily going to get one. I really want a nice Carpet Python (I love the way they look and handle) that has a real nice black and yellow contrast on it. If I can find a Jungle Carpet that is really pretty with a good yellow contrast, that would also suit my desires.
I don't plan to breed, this is more of a show animal/pet.

Edit: By looking at a lot of babies, I have noticed that they seem to all start brown and get yellow as they get older. Is there any indication of how yellow a baby will become (jaguar or jungle).

----------


## m00kfu

> Let me clarify a little bit.
> Though I am looking at Jags, I am not necessarily going to get one. I really want a nice Carpet Python (I love the way they look and handle) that has a real nice black and yellow contrast on it. If I can find a Jungle Carpet that is really pretty with a good yellow contrast, that would also suit my desires.
> I don't plan to breed, this is more of a show animal/pet.
> 
> Edit: By looking at a lot of babies, I have noticed that they seem to all start brown and get yellow as they get older. Is there any indication of how yellow a baby will become (jaguar or jungle).


Your best bet will be to look at the parents.

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (09-08-2009)

----------


## mainbutter

> Is there any indication of how yellow a baby will become (jaguar or jungle).


a look at the parents is the best indication!  hope that helps

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (09-08-2009)

----------


## blackcrystal22

> Your best bet will be to look at the parents.





> a look at the parents is the best indication!  hope that helps


So they're kind of like chameleons and GTPs in a way?
It's it always good to think that they will get yellower with age and at least not get any browner?
I think I'm starting to look for more of a really nice jungle carpet rather than a jaguar, so if anyone has anymore breeders suggestions, let me know.

----------


## olstyn

I can't personally vouch for either of these, as I haven't done business with them, but here are two more carpet python breeders you can check out:

Anthony Caponetto - http://acreptiles.com
Australian Addiction - http://www.australianaddiction.com

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (09-09-2009)

----------


## Caz

Or get an axanthic Jag.  :Smile:

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (09-09-2009)

----------


## blackcrystal22

> Or get an axanthic Jag.


Haha, as if I could afford a regular Jag in the first place!
I'm a college student, I'm damn broke.  :Razz: 

Hey, what are good cages for these guys? I know a good arboreal animal plastics cage (or home built one) is desirable when they're adults, but what about when they're still young? Will they go in tubs ok?  I wanted to see if I could find a taller tub (28-41q) that I could screw in some arboreal climbing branches and hangouts for him to chill on, or are tubs just too difficult for these guys?
I also don't know how easy it would be to heat that.. considering my boa has a heat lamp double (my room get so cold) with the UTH in order to keep him warm when he's climbing, which is most of the time.

----------


## zackw419

> Let me clarify a little bit.
> Though I am looking at Jags, I am not necessarily going to get one. I really want a nice Carpet Python (I love the way they look and handle) that has a real nice black and yellow contrast on it. If I can find a Jungle Carpet that is really pretty with a good yellow contrast, that would also suit my desires.
> I don't plan to breed, this is more of a show animal/pet.
> 
> Edit: By looking at a lot of babies, I have noticed that they seem to all start brown and get yellow as they get older. Is there any indication of how yellow a baby will become (jaguar or jungle).


Your looking for a nice black and yellow? JCP is the way to go. Unless your willing to spend THAT much money on a Jag. I realize some people do.

Unless you are pretty damn well off or plan on breeding I say go for a nice jungle. Do your reading though, getting a nice one is worth the wait.

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (09-11-2009)

----------


## Caz

Strange thing is in the UK the carpet/royal market is slightly reversed.
You can pick up 88% Jungle Jags here for £180-200 ($250) but a mojave royal will cost the best part of £350!

Mine are kept in 4'/2'/2' glass fronted home made vivs. Heated to 85f with a 90f hot spot.

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (09-11-2009)

----------


## Caz

Here's a picture of one of my true Jungle Carpets. Bought as a youngester from the European Snake Soc' show in Holland.
Colours are true to life - no photoshopping here!

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (09-11-2009)

----------


## Colin Vestrand

either carpet will make you happy... i think you can get a very nice jag for the same price as a very nice jungle personally.

if you want yellow, get an IJ-Jag...

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (09-11-2009)

----------


## blackcrystal22

> either carpet will make you happy... i think you can get a very nice jag for the same price as a very nice jungle personally.
> 
> if you want yellow, get an IJ-Jag...


Don't IJ's hit the 900-1200 dollar mark? I've seen some of them, they are red as babies and turn bright yellow as adults right?

The question is finding a good jag, without killing my budget. There is one available for 150 that is pretty nice, but I don't know to what extent they improve with age. Is that too low for quality (get what you pay for kind of thing?) I've seen a lot of varying price ranges for these animals, so I can't tell.
I'm going to the NARBC Tinley show. I don't know if I want to wait until then to get one, or to see if I can find one now, and pick it up at the show.

Unfortunately, I'm really bad at making cages. So if anyone has any ideas on that, let me know.
Thanks everyone I really appreciate all the help!

----------


## zackw419

> Don't IJ's hit the 900-1200 dollar mark? I've seen some of them, they are red as babies and turn bright yellow as adults right?
> 
> The question is finding a good jag, without killing my budget. *There is one available for 150 that is pretty nice*, but I don't know to what extent they improve with age. Is that too low for quality (get what you pay for kind of thing?) I've seen a lot of varying price ranges for these animals, so I can't tell.
> I'm going to the NARBC Tinley show. I don't know if I want to wait until then to get one, or to see if I can find one now, and pick it up at the show.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm really bad at making cages. So if anyone has any ideas on that, let me know.
> Thanks everyone I really appreciate all the help!


 :Surprised: 

who, when, where, and why? hm..


About the cage thing, I would go with an AP. If your not very good at making cages, and you don't have a shed full of tools and equipment, I doubt its even worth trying. You risk wasting your money and on top of that a wood cage would hold humidity very well. AP's are worth the luxury. Besides, think about transporting around a big wooden (not very well made I would assume) cage.  :Very Happy:

----------


## zackw419

> Here's a picture of one of my true Jungle Carpets. Bought as a youngester from the European Snake Soc' show in Holland.
> Colours are true to life - no photoshopping here!


*borat tone* very nice, yes

----------


## Colin Vestrand

jess, i'd be skeptical of a $150 jag.  they aren't THAT cheap... lots of people trying to pass off carpets as jags, or sometimes they are jag sibs that get wholesaled and resold as 'jags'.

----------


## blackcrystal22

> jess, i'd be skeptical of a $150 jag.  they aren't THAT cheap... lots of people trying to pass off carpets as jags, or sometimes they are jag sibs that get wholesaled and resold as 'jags'.


Hah, NO, sorry, I mis-typed.
Its 150$ Jungle Carpet. No passing off here.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

i got my jungle at tinely park last year from Sean at Exotics by Nature for 125 and his yellow is just as bright as the one posted above. tho I don't have a camera that could get the colors right so im not gonna try. but don't let price fool you.

----------


## blackcrystal22

Well because that breeder is not going to Tinley, I'm going to shop at Tinley before I buy that snake and see if I find anything for the same price or better.

Does anyone have any good websites for the pre-made style cages similar animal plastics for arboreal snakes or are they really the only option?

Thanks guys!

----------


## zackw419

> Well because that breeder is not going to Tinley, I'm going to shop at Tinley before I buy that snake and see if I find anything for the same price or better.
> 
> Does anyone have any good websites for the pre-made style cages similar animal plastics for arboreal snakes or are they really the only option?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Carpets are semi-arboreal. An Adult really only needs 2ft of height. If you want more height go for it it but it will cost more, but make sure you give him at least 4 ft of length. 4 ft of length is just about perfect for an any adult jungle.

If you want the best quality and most durable go with AP

----------


## DrLew

> Or get an axanthic Jag.


very nice animal!

----------


## Chris Behof

For what it's worth, a modestly fed adult male jungle will do fine in a 3 x 2 x 1 enclosure for its entire life.....females need bigger though.

Chris
www.cbreptiles.com

----------


## blackcrystal22

> For what it's worth, a modestly fed adult male jungle will do fine in a 3 x 2 x 1 enclosure for its entire life.....females need bigger though.
> 
> Chris
> www.cbreptiles.com


Only 1ft tall?

----------


## Caz

I house my Jungles in 4x2x18" vivs with perches.
I'm now about to build a new stack as mine are looking a bit old and tatty now as they were built in 1996. I'm going to build out of ply wood again - about the cheapest durable wood here in the UK.

----------


## Chris Behof

1 ft. high would be bare bones for me but have done it successfully.  I can still put a wood perch in there, though it is a bit tight, but certainly functions well.  I prefer a 3 x 2 x 18" but can do okay with a bit less height.  More is obviously better....

Keep in mind a modestly fed adult male jungle can be about the size of a full grown female corn snake.  Hope this helps

----------

